# Teoría de Antenas BiQuad



## Adolfoe (May 19, 2008)

Hola, me gustaría saber si me pueden ayudar a encontrar teoría sobre las antenas BiQuad
En internet sólo encuentro, planos y casi nada de teoría, así que si me pueden recomendar un sitio o un libro se los agradeceré


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 20, 2008)

No si si es lo que buscas, quizas algunos links ya los viste, yo te paso lo que vi al respecto:


http://www.compostelawireless.net/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=30

http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/showthread.php?page=2&t=1188

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/antennawlanbiquad.htm

http://www.seattlewireless.net/DirectionalBiQuad


Saludos y suerte


----------



## nelson7_227 (Abr 11, 2009)

hola a todos ,no estoy muy diestro en eso de las antenas ,por eso recurro a ustedes para que me ayuden a solucionar un problema : en la uni...me mandaron a hacer una antena bi-quad y ademas tengo que calcular todo o que pueda de esa antena ,comno por ejemplo campos electricos y magneticos ,directividad ,inpedancias de entrada y graficas de los lobulos de la antena y sinceramente no se que ecuaciones usar ni nada de eso , la antena que diseñe es la que aparece en todas las paginas que consigo sobre esto en donde el reflector el una placa de cobre , les agradeceria mucho si me ayudaran en este problema ....


----------



## nelson7_227 (Abr 11, 2009)

disculpen el error , es impedancia


----------



## fidodido18 (Jun 1, 2009)

busca programas de simulacion de antenas, de resto te tocaria tener equipos de mediciones, pregunta en tu universidad, un laboratorio decente debe tener este tipo de medidores, te dan los lobulos y los campos


----------

